# Pet Cat Finds Her Owner Who Was Sent to a Nursing Home



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice story of a cat rescued by an older woman, who was sent to a nursing home.  Even though neighbors took the cat in, she searched for the owner until she was found...http://www.sunnyskyz.com/good-news/8...A-Nursing-Home


----------



## oldman (Oct 14, 2014)

Every now and then you hear a story like this. I was always amazed at how animals (pets) can do this. I have read stories of dogs tracking down their master some hundred or so miles away. I never figured it out, but I am so glad this older lady has her cat. I wish some people would have the same loyalty as our pets.


----------



## Misty (Oct 14, 2014)

That is the Sweetest story, SeaBreeze and Very Happy news that the Nursing Home is keeping them together. :love_heart:


----------



## Raven (Oct 14, 2014)

That is a heart-warming story and a mystery as to how Cleo found where her owner had gone.
Now they are bringing comfort to each other thanks to the nursing home for allowing the cat to stay.


----------



## Lee (Oct 15, 2014)

Love it.....and they say that dogs are loyal and cats are aloof....not so.


----------

